# Bottlerock 2015



## leeroix (Aug 30, 2015)

Better late than never...
Haven't been shooting much lately, work sort of took over my life.
Here are some shots from this years music festival though.
No particular order.



Mark Foster by keips66, on Flickr



Passed out by keips66, on Flickr



Echo Smith by keips66, on Flickr



Imagine Dragons by keips66, on Flickr



Young The Giant by keips66, on Flickr



Brett Dennen by keips66, on Flickr



Cage the Elephant by keips66, on Flickr



Flava Flav by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Aug 30, 2015)

So you're not dead, then?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 31, 2015)

Better than 99.99% of the concert shots I've seen.


----------



## leeroix (Sep 2, 2015)

No, not dead. Gonna try to get back into this. Thanks traveler, some of the shots I have seen online, almost the same angle, and they're up on rolling stone or some other outlet. The dude must have been right next to me. Frustrating. Guess that's the way it goes


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2015)

These are really good photos. Up close and personal. A good deal of feeling to them. Hope you got to get in on some of this summer's fantastic salmon fishing.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 4, 2015)

Really wonderful set, great job!!!


----------



## Milky (Sep 7, 2015)

4 firsts are awesome, the others are good, but not as IMO.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 7, 2015)

Great set

using tapatalk.


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, those are the best concert shots I have seen so far!


----------

